# Barrett-Jackson Auction



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anybody been watchin' the Barret-Jackson Automible Auction? I checked it out today and saw a '06 Ford Mustang GT Shelby Hurst addition, first time available for public sale go for $42,000. I believe! I was hopin' by now that the goats would be sought after, but they are still at the dealerships, and I dont see no huge discounts advertised!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I've been watching, a 65 GTO sold for $67,000


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

There was a gto earlier sold for 27000. I didnt see it, they just showed it at bottom of screen.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a beauty triple black GTO on this page for what I think is a good price.
Google *Tommy V's Cars -custom auto restorations*
The first one is a 1 of 1 silver gto for 275000 but scroll down to the black one .
It's nice to dream!

Check it out


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I've been watching, a 65 GTO sold for $67,000


I saw that too, it was a black on black convertable with non factory Tri-Power. It went for more then I thought it would.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> There is a beauty triple black GTO on this page for what I think is a good price.
> Google *Tommy V's Cars -custom auto restorations*
> The first one is a 1 of 1 silver gto for 275000 but scroll down to the black one .
> It's nice to dream!
> ...


I believe I've got a 1 of 1 car, can I ask 275 thou too?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Has anybody been watchin' the Barret-Jackson Automible Auction? I checked it out today and saw a '06 Ford Mustang GT Shelby Hurst addition, first time available for public sale go for $42,000. I believe! I was hopin' by now that the goats would be sought after, but they are still at the dealerships, and I dont see no huge discounts advertised!


First off don't get me wrong because I like my goat but I doubt they will be sought after anytime soon. Maybe in 20 years or so but as of now I don't think so. In my honest opinion, other than the *"GTO"* name there really isn't much else that make our cars so special that would make the public want to give up the big bucks for it. Now if it had a legendary name attached to it like the Mustang has Shelby, Roush and Saleen then maybe more people would want to have one in their stable. If it was the first '04 GTO or last '06 GTO produced then that might be worth something but I think that's about it. Like I said this is only my opinion so who knows what might happen in the coming days as far as the value of our rides.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I believe I've got a 1 of 1 car, can I ask 275 thou too?


I'd like to think I have a 1 of 1 as well, but I have never been able to find actual production numbers for some of my weird options. Any advice on were to look?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A LOT of Barrett Jackson Groupies out there. Just look on Ebay.

Here is a GENUINE Judge CLONE eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 290197025760 end time Jan-19-08 11:35:05 PST) This one was re-listed.

How about this one...... eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 330203153663 end time Jan-17-08 10:00:00 PST)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> I'd like to think I have a 1 of 1 as well, but I have never been able to find actual production numbers for some of my weird options. Any advice on were to look?


You could look here.
Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site
They claim to have the largest GTO pic collection on the planet. They have 70 pages of `65 GTOs, out of 70 pages only one is the same color as mine, and it doesn`t have a vinyl top or other options.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Has anybody been watchin' the Barret-Jackson Automible Auction? I checked it out today and saw a '06 Ford Mustang GT Shelby Hurst addition, first time available for public sale go for $42,000. I believe! I was hopin' by now that the goats would be sought after, but they are still at the dealerships, and I dont see no huge discounts advertised!



That was a "Hertz" edition (ex-rental-car), not Hurst edition... 

I watched from 9:30 to 10:30 last night, didn't see anything that surprised me much, everything was going for fair-enough prices, give or take, given the market and so-on blah blah blah...

Everything looks so perfect under the lights, and on camera, you've really got to BE THERE to have a handle on what's what, and what's separating the men from the boys in reference to the cars...

Watched a 70-72 Chevelle "resto-mod" roll across, real shiny black, white interior, SS (ostensibly), 572-crate engine, cool solid-billet wheels that emulated original Rally wheels... It brought $60-something-thousand... But there was one shot where the sparkling black paint and the camera angle gave up the true nature of the car.... While panning down the 1/4 panel from a low angle, I instinctively fix my eyes right below the vinyl top molding on the C-pillar, and sure enough you could see a NASTY seam where a cheap imported quarter skin had been welded into place.

Trust a guy who's been around this market, where there's smoke, there's always fire... Cheesy workmanship in such an obvious area always equates to even cheesier workmanship in all the areas it's not quite so obvious.

Another half-a$$ cobble-a-ratty-car-together-to-make-a-buck-at-Barrett resto-mod...

Luckily for Barrett, alot of the bidders who show up there couldn't detect a bad welding/install/bodywork job if you pointed it out, and slapped 'em on the back of the head to make them focus...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> That was a "Hertz" edition (ex-rental-car), not Hurst edition...
> 
> I watched from 9:30 to 10:30 last night, didn't see anything that surprised me much, everything was going for fair-enough prices, give or take, given the market and so-on blah blah blah...
> 
> ...


The thing about the Chevelle is the owner explained the flaws with the car. The car was built as a daily driver. Nothing more, nothing less. All he was looking for was what he had basically put into the car. He claimed he had about 70K into it so when he got 68K he was cool with it. So in his defense he wasn't trying to pull the wool over anyone's eyes as if his car was more than it really was. I believe the owner even had the original 396 for sale if the buyer wanted it.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i wonder what these new gen goats are going to go for?

Barrett-Jackson - The World's Greatest Collector Car Events™

Barrett-Jackson - The World's Greatest Collector Car Events™


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The thing about the Chevelle is the owner explained the flaws with the car. The car was built as a daily driver. Nothing more, nothing less. All he was looking for was what he had basically put into the car. He claimed he had about 70K into it so when he got 68K he was cool with it. So in his defense he wasn't trying to pull the wool over anyone's eyes as if his car was more than it really was. I believe the owner even had the original 396 for sale if the buyer wanted it.


Yes, but.... That type of workmanship, or lack thereof, is never acceptable, for a driver or a showcar. It indicates work done at a shop with poor standards and slapdash methods.. You never excuse bubba-level bodywork just because the car will be driven. You still do it "right" underneath, you just maybe don't spend the extra 100-200 hours blocking and sanding, and the other 100 hours on all the jambs and gutters, that you might do for a trailer-queen.

Even within the "driver" category, there is quality stuff, and there's compromised slap-dash auction junk... The trick to surviving the auction circuit without getting stuck with a "mutt" covered in shiny paint, is in finding the intrinsically good and sound and solid stuff, done right (not for show, just "right") amongst all of the patch-paneled and bondo'd and cobbled stuff that's scattered about. It all looks the same to the untrained eye...

I'm not trying to pontificate, just giving some insight into why certain cars go high, and other cars don't. Quality is tough to recognize staring at the boob tube. I just saw an ominous flaw that screamed "maaco" to me on the Chevelle is all...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> Yes, but.... That type of workmanship, or lack thereof, is never acceptable, for a driver or a showcar. It indicates work done at a shop with poor standards and slapdash methods.. You never excuse bubba-level bodywork just because the car will be driven. You still do it "right" underneath, you just maybe don't spend the extra 100-200 hours blocking and sanding, and the other 100 hours on all the jambs and gutters, that you might do for a trailer-queen.
> 
> Even within the "driver" category, there is quality stuff, and there's compromised slap-dash auction junk... The trick to surviving the auction circuit without getting stuck with a "mutt" covered in shiny paint, is in finding the intrinsically good and sound and solid stuff, done right (not for show, just "right") amongst all of the patch-paneled and bondo'd and cobbled stuff that's scattered about. It all looks the same to the untrained eye...
> 
> I'm not trying to pontificate, just giving some insight into why certain cars go high, and other cars don't. Quality is tough to recognize staring at the boob tube. I just saw an ominous flaw that screamed "maaco" to me on the Chevelle is all...


I understand what you're saying but someone thought it was worth 68K. And like I said, the guy didn't expect to get over 70K.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How funny! They were selling a `67 chevy Nova and the TV guys were talking about the GM 9, 10 and 12 bolt rear ends that were used in those years, as they`re talking about them they stick the camera under the back of the car and what does it have?? A ford 9 inch. :lol:


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

First day 66 tempest gto clone 22k it went for.I am watching every hour even took off work to watch it.

ken


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess as the days progress, the quality of cars progress as well. They called tuesday, a day for pretty much the everday average Joe. Thats what they made it seem like. The money makers area coming.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

65 gto convertible fantasy bid i think around 74k for that one.Alot of junk across the block they must be hard up for cars.I read on some site that people pulled their cars and put into another auction house in AZ due to they allow you to out a reserve on it unlike barrett-jackson.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ford Explorer Truck*

Did anyone see the Ford Explorer truck that was all pimped out. Yuk, they said the stereo had 8000watts. It cost them over 100,000 to build it and it only sold for 31,000. WTF:confused

Ps Man that fantasy GTO looks good. I thought it would go for more that its going!? Gone 41,000. Darn.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The color of the car killed that GTO and also the damage scared some people i am sure because the blue 65 conv went for 67k last night.

kenny


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

the other gto convertible went for 67k the color killed it and the dmage to the rear 1/4 might of scared people off it.

kenny


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The yellow fantasy bid GTO convert was screaming "dog" from 20-feet away, all of the gaps and panel-fits were all over the place, nothing lined-up, and if your restorer can't manage to get the gaps and bodywork handled right, the stuff that you can easily see from a distance, then I'll say it again "where there's smoke there's fire". Poor standards typically run through the entire car, driver or not. Lastly, for just an instant they flashed the camera into the trunk while some guy was flipping through a photo-album of the project.. Considering the price it went for, I'm betting that photo album showed a ratty car to start with. Kudos to the seller for being up-front and showing before, during and after pictures, but it was likely those photos that held the car to a "driver" price...

They all look shiny and nice on camera, but in person... You could have had another yellow '65 Goat convertible following the fantasy car that looked just the same on camera, but done in a world-class manner would have fetched $150K. It's all in the craftsmanship and quality.

I did have a "holy $hit" moment last night, when that grabber blue '70 Torino Cobra 429 4-speed went past $100K... That's the tallest I've ever seen paid for a Torino, it must've been one heck of a well-done car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> The yellow fantasy bid GTO convert was screaming "dog" from 20-feet away, all of the gaps and panel-fits were all over the place, nothing lined-up, and if your restorer can't manage to get the gaps and bodywork handled right, the stuff that you can easily see from a distance, then I'll say it again "where there's smoke there's fire". Poor standards typically run through the entire car, driver or not. Lastly, for just an instant they flashed the camera into the trunk while some guy was flipping through a photo-album of the project.. Considering the price it went for, I'm betting that photo album showed a ratty car to start with. Kudos to the seller for being up-front and showing before, during and after pictures, but it was likely those photos that held the car to a "driver" price...
> 
> They all look shiny and nice on camera, but in person... You could have had another yellow '65 Goat convertible following the fantasy car that looked just the same on camera, but done in a world-class manner would have fetched $150K. It's all in the craftsmanship and quality.


:agree
Seeing as how I could use a rechromed center tail panel for my `65 I took notice as they panned across that fantasy GTO going to the trunk, you could clearly see the faded black paint on that thing. I think my tail panel is in better shape then that one.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, alot of cars that look "great" on TV, are just a nasty but fresh paint job, rechromed bumpers, a carpet and new seat upholstery, and a half-dozen "spray-bomb" cans under the hood. "Restored" is a term that is used liberally and loosely at auctions.

Speaking of seat upholstery, I've been seeing alot of convertibles (where you get a great view of the interior) with new upholstery so poorly installed, wrinkles and bad alignment... That pink-ish colored '58 Impala was one that really stood out as having a new upholstery kit "thrown" at it...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah that damage to the yellow 65 convertible pissed me off because I made a fantasy bid on it. They never mentioned it or showed the damage when they first showed the car earlier in the show. I ended up overbidding by 15k.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Going to the auction on Sunday. Shoot, I think this'll be, like, my 20-somethingth year in a row.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I see Nascar Driver Tony Stewart aka smoke made the auction!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*barrett jackson*



69bossnine said:


> The yellow fantasy bid GTO convert was screaming "dog" from 20-feet away, all of the gaps and panel-fits were all over the place, nothing lined-up, and if your restorer can't manage to get the gaps and bodywork handled right, the stuff that you can easily see from a distance, then I'll say it again "where there's smoke there's fire". Poor standards typically run through the entire car, driver or not. Lastly, for just an instant they flashed the camera into the trunk while some guy was flipping through a photo-album of the project.. Considering the price it went for, I'm betting that photo album showed a ratty car to start with. Kudos to the seller for being up-front and showing before, during and after pictures, but it was likely those photos that held the car to a "driver" price...
> 
> They all look shiny and nice on camera, but in person... You could have had another yellow '65 Goat convertible following the fantasy car that looked just the same on camera, but done in a world-class manner would have fetched $150K. It's all in the craftsmanship and quality.
> 
> I did have a "holy $hit" moment last night, when that grabber blue '70 Torino Cobra 429 4-speed went past $100K... That's the tallest I've ever seen paid for a Torino, it must've been one heck of a well-done car.


I totally agree with you


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Boy, did I miss the fantasy bid on that Camero! I would have never thought it`d bring 100 grand.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the 69 judge convertible 110k and the 66 gto conv 130k wow some good prices on those.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! A rolling chassis, nothing more for a `32 Ford just went for 120,000.00 and a steel body `32 Ford just sold for $320,000.00!!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Alot of fantasy bids i did were off the market has really gone nuts from really up to down and out some of these cars are being bought for stupid money and the cars that should be bringing the cash are not.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

$230,000.00 and $249,000.00 for a couple of `69 BOSS 429 Mustangs. Man, if a guy only knew 30 yrs ago when you could buy them reasonably...


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

The "Monkeemobile" sold for $360,000!! :willy:

Even that Solara-looking custom convertible '04 GTO got $65,000. :confused


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have watched too many hours of the auction, but I have come to two conclusions:

1) Friday thru Sunday are for the collectors. All these guys do is trade their inventory. To me they are not what this hobby is about. To them it is an investment option instead of the stock market.

2) I am glad that Barrett_jackson has the Tuesday thru Thursday auctions of basically the cars most of us can afford. I really enjoyed those auctions and if I was looking for a car, those the ones us everyday joes could buy and have fun with.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> I have watched too many hours of the auction, but I have come to two conclusions:
> 
> 1) Friday thru Sunday are for the collectors. All these guys do is trade their inventory. To me they are not what this hobby is about. To them it is an investment option instead of the stock market.
> 
> 2) I am glad that Barrett_jackson has the Tuesday thru Thursday auctions of basically the cars most of us can afford. I really enjoyed those auctions and if I was looking for a car, those the ones us everyday joes could buy and have fun with.


+1
how bout that new ZR1 vette! $1,000,000
and he gets to watch them build it,and is the first one to start it,
and its the only one that will be bulit in lemans blue

if i only had a million, god thats car is beautiful


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

65K for the 04' Orange GTO custom vert with upward swing doors. 

The General Lee 500K or so.

What did Pratt pay for the Beverly Hillbilly mobile?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^I`m not exactly sure, but I think it was around 145,000.00
Robosaurus was a steal too at what was it? Like around $600,000.00.




...and do you really think they would let a winner of that million dollar Corvette to be the first to start it? I`m sure they are going to make sure it runs before they let the new owner and the press see it start for the 'first' time.  That would sooo suck for Chevy if it didn`t.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I really like the lemans blue on the ZR1. It's a shame it won't be a factory color.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> What did Pratt pay for the Beverly Hillbilly mobile?


$125,000.00, I would love to see his collection.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> I have watched too many hours of the auction, but I have come to two conclusions:
> 
> 1) Friday thru Sunday are for the collectors. All these guys do is trade their inventory. To me they are not what this hobby is about. To them it is an investment option instead of the stock market.
> 
> 2) I am glad that Barrett_jackson has the Tuesday thru Thursday auctions of basically the cars most of us can afford. I really enjoyed those auctions and if I was looking for a car, those the ones us everyday joes could buy and have fun with.


:agree
There were some great bargans durring the week. Friday came and you might as well put a 1, 2 or 3 in front of all the prices they were getting through the week.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTO said:


> $125,000.00, I would love to see his collection.


I would too, he added quite a bit so far..... 300k for the race car and the 2 shelby's I saw. Every time I watch B.J. he's buying....What does this guy do for a living other than collect cars?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don`t know, but I wanna let him know I`m available for adoption.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I would too, he added quite a bit so far..... 300k for the race car and the 2 shelby's I saw. Every time I watch B.J. he's buying....What does this guy do for a living other than collect cars?


He owns Pratte Development Company and Pratte Building systems both located in Arizona. They supply wood framing and concrete foundations to companies such as Pulte homes.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

wow what a deal for a 70 gto hardtop ram air 3 under 40k and also a 67 conv gto all #'s matching for 53k man that is a steal the 70 should of been 50k and the 67 conv 75k or more.

kenny


----------



## nfernandes (Apr 3, 2007)

Funny how they pulled the two RA6 GTO's.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

i won the last fantasy bid on the porsche finally i won one bid


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! Don`t you get a Sirrus radio or somethin?


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

nfernandes said:


> Funny how they pulled the two RA6 GTO's.


ya I wonder why? ,well i think there was only 1 RA6 there,
and that custom 04 gto with the big blower.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep i won the sirrus radio package awaiting notification from the prize people.

kenny


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Showgoat67 said:


> Yep i won the sirrus radio package awaiting notification from the prize people.
> 
> kenny



Congrats Kenny :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Glad to see someone won. Sunday I overbid by less than $500 on 4 of the auctions. It was fun anyway.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Rukee said:


> $230,000.00 and $249,000.00 for a couple of `69 BOSS 429 Mustangs. Man, if a guy only knew 30 yrs ago when you could buy them reasonably...



I paid $31K for my arrow-straight perfectly-kept 28K-mile Raven Black '69 in 1997, very confident at the time that my timing was golden...

The only problem with it being worth a small-fortune today, is that I'll never realize it (I'll never sell...), so I just get to pay more for agreed-value insurance, and have to stress over parking a $300K car on the downtown square while I go to dinner, hoping it'll all be there when I return! Just the oil-breather-caps on my Boss 429 are worth more than a new motorcycle.. 

I try not to let it slow me down though, the moment you start worrying behind the wheel, is the moment you get broadsided by a lawn-maintenance truck & trailer...  Crappy drivers are like junkyard dogs.... they smell fear...


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The market has really taken a turn the mopar ebodies like my wifes 1971 4406pk cuda has really come down and the fords and the chevy's seem to be rising .The pontiac's seem to be doing well also.I hope the gto stay at a good price i am in the process of doing a 68 gto convertible rottissiere resto and wanting to get good cash for it i might run it throught the carlise auction this august or october if not done by august they seem to be getting good money and i can put a reserve on it.

kenny


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You're right, of all the "market correcting" going on, the Mopars are realizing the biggest free-fall...

And yes, there seems to be a swell of appreciation and enthusiasm for 50's-60's Ponchos.. Well-deserved, and long overdue...

Ford and Chev's rising? Not really, the Shelby's sold soft, the Boss 429's were soft compared to last-year... Some other Ford models sold strong, but that was more due to the quality of the specific cars and the willingness of buyers to pay the restoration-costs, than actual fair-market appreciation...

Big highly-optioned late-50's early-60's "boats" are on the rise... Used to be '58 Impalas were the red-headed-stepchild to the tri-5's... That's changing, people are really starting to "dig" on the all the unique, wild and forward-thinking designs that came out of the big three, best-reflected in the top full-sized models (Lincoln, Turnpike Cruiser, Caddy, Bonneville, Electra, 98, 300, New Yorker, etc..)... That kinda stuff is 1. Expensive as hell to restore, and 2. an absolute art-gallery of design and execution and materials inside and out. As the market "matures", you're seeing the big collectors get more and more into the BIG cars, and kinda getting bored with the muscle stuff, which honestly was just a mid-line affordable model car with a big engine... I love 'em! But that's what they were....


----------

